

Show HN: I converted libmp3lame to JavaScript - _ak
https://github.com/akrennmair/libmp3lame-js

======
_ak
Here's the source to a demo application that grabs the microphone data via
getUserMedia(), compresses it directly in the browser and sends it to the
server via WebSockets: <https://github.com/akrennmair/speech-to-server>

